# 2014 Spring Garden Lineup



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Finished my plan for the spring garden & got the seeds ordered this morning. I will start getting the flats ready ahead of time as I want to start the eggplant, tomatoes & peppers around Feb. 1st. The lineup is as follows:


Beans - Kentucky Blue (Hybrid)


Beans - Italian Romano (Heirloom)


Corn - Sun & Stars (Hybrid)


Cucumber - Burpless Beauty (Hybrid)


Eggplant - Millionaire (Hybrid)


Melon - Crimson Sweet Watermelon (Heirloom)


Melon - Tam Dew Honeydew Jalapeno Gigante


Melon - Nutmeg Cantaloupe (Heirloom ???)


Melon - Persian Cantaloupe (Heirloom ???)


Okra - Clemson (Heirloom)


Pepper - Jalapeno Gigante (Hybrid)


Pepper - Sweet California Wonder (Heirloom)


Potato - Red Pontiac (Hybrid)


Squash - Vegetable Spaghetti (Heirloom)


Tomato - Health Kick (Hybrid)


Tomato - Porterhouse (Hybrid)


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

what's the dimensions of your garden?


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Glad to see you've gone back to potatoes, WR!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice plan. 

Did you give up on the Kohlrobi? I tried it last year based on your recommendation and I liked it and am giving it more space this year. 

I'm also scaling way back, perhaps to zero, on corn this year as we have so much still in the freezer.

I'm going big on beans this year, pintos, black, Lima, and several others...and for the first time trying peanuts. 

Guess I should make a plan like yours, but I'll just wing it. 

Planted most of my cool season crops today cause I lost some in the hard freeze. 

Nothing better than working in that rich garden dirt!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Bustin Chops said:


> what's the dimensions of your garden?


50' X 80' after the expansion, not counting the 4' X 25' asparagus bed.



Meadowlark said:


> Did you give up on the Kohlrabi?
> 
> I'm also scaling way back, perhaps to zero, on corn this year as we have so much still in the freezer.


No, I didn't give up at all on Kohlrabi at all. We had a rather abbreviated fall garden this past season as we only grew stuff at deer camp. I wanted to get this expansion done without have to work around stuff... Next year we will have twice the number of them.

I hear you on the corn. We haven't grown it in a number of years, due to space limitations. Now that we have room, we are planting it & hopefully will have a good crop. We are hoping to get around 200 ears as we both love fresh corn!!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The only way I would be able to grow sweet corn back home, is if I added an electric fence to keep the raccoons out. I know that they are around here in Port Aransas. Don't you guys have them too?

Hey W.R., where did you find that template for you garden plan? That's cool.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Dick, I designed it on the computer using 'Realtime Landscaping Pro' & 'Photo Shop'. The plants are just clipart that I resized to work with the template.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

WR...

That pic looks like the "plantation" my MIL used to run on Facebook....haha.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> Finished my plan for the spring garden & got the seeds ordered this morning. I will start getting the flats ready ahead of time as I want to start the eggplant, tomatoes & peppers around Feb. 1st. The lineup is as follows:
> 
> 
> Beans - Kentucky Blue (Hybrid)
> ...


Curious on where the sun is rising on your layout. I have to be carfeul on my okra location becuase it grows so dang tall and shades everything.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The 'top' of the template is east, thus the rows run north to south. This orientation give a better spread of sunlight over the beds as it passes over from east to west & the plants aren't shaded by those on either side. In addition, the winds are predominately from the south/southwest here, so this orientation works well for pollination purposes too. 

In 'mixed' rows the taller plants go in the north end (such as I did by placing the corn north of the tomatoes).


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> The 'top' of the template is east, thus the rows run north to south. This orientation give a better spread of sunlight over the beds as it passes over from east to west & the plants aren't shaded by those on either side. In addition, the winds are predominately from the south/southwest here, so this orientation works well for pollination purposes too.
> 
> In 'mixed' rows the taller plants go in the north end (such as I did by placing the corn north of the tomatoes).


all makes sense. I would have my okra on the bottom row however. 2 cents


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

This is free for a month and makes an excellent layout.

http://gardenplanner.almanac.com/


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

RonnieS said:


> This is free for a month and makes an excellent layout.
> 
> http://gardenplanner.almanac.com/


 That's a pretty cool layout planner concept. Thanks for posting


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I am planting bush varieties of butternut and acorn squash. Yellow and white patty pan squash. Spinach, maters, green beans, beats, pickling cucumbers, tasoi mustards, 2 kinds of lettuce, white and purple green onions, turnips, and radishes. I already have red on 1015 onions in the ground and doing well. Okra, cream puple hull peas go in come May/June.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

And bell and a few other varieties of peppers along with the usual dill, 3 or 4 kinds of basil, and a few other herbs.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Got the seed flats planted, watered & put them in the greenhouse. Turned the heat up to 70 degrees.

18 'Porterhouse' tomato (need 10)
54 'HealthKick' tomato (need 40)
18 'Gigante' Jalapeno (need 15)
18 'California Wonder' Sweet Pepper (need 15)
18 'Millionaire' Eggplant (need 15)


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Im planting 
4 San Marzano tomatoes
3 Jet Star tomatoes
3 Bradley Tomatoes
2 atkinson tomatoes
3 cherokee purple tomatoes
2 boondocks tomatoes
2 seedless tomatoes
2 argentina tomatoes

plus the normal zuchinni, bell peppers, jalapenos, purple,white and yellow onions. and a host of herbs


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Ive added red tatsoi, Akasanjaka yard long beans, and Red Beard bunching onions to the mix.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

WR.
Do you start cucumbers in the green house or just plant the seeds in the ground when the time is right?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

This year I have (tomatoes):

Health Kick
Celebrity
Creole

Planted about ~130 and of that, +100 under the lights now.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Sugars Pop said:


> WR. Do you start cucumbers in the green house or just plant the seeds in the ground when the time is right?


We are in zone 8b, so I direct sow cucumbers & everything else into the garden between March 15th-21st, which is when I put in the above transplants.

I put the potatoes in (on or about) February 21st & the melons are sown between April 1st-21st depending on the weather (I normally watch for when the 'real old timers' plant their cotton).


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thunder in Feb=frost in April....


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> Got the seed flats planted, watered & put them in the greenhouse. Turned the heat up to 70 degrees.
> 
> 18 'Porterhouse' tomato (need 10)
> 54 'HealthKick' tomato (need 40)
> ...


You must can a lot of salsa. You could control the market price with 15 jap plants :biggrin: That's a lot of peppers coming in.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Got 3 flats (144 plants) of french marigolds going. These will be interplanted with the vegetables to ward off any nematodes that may have been brought in with the new soil.

The french marigold flower exudes a potent substance (thiophene) in their roots and leaves. The theory is that the in the immediate vicinity, the substance might catch and kill some of the pests called _â€˜root-knot nematodesâ€™_, a common pest of many vegetables, flowers, and shrubs. Aphids /White flies also hate the smell of the Marigold.

The French Marigold is beneficial to tomatoes, squash, eggplant, broccoli, potatoes & peppers (but donâ€™t plant them with beans).


----------

